# FET blastos or 'usual' embies?



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi ladies

I have just started my medicated FET cycle following 2 failed ICSI with last resulting in a chem pregnancy.  My Dr has suggested having 2 x blastos tx. I understand that this is because I haven't used blastos yet and it could be what I need for it to finally work!!  However I want to make an informed decision and wanted to know if success rates are higher with blastos?  I hear they fail the thawing process more is that true?  

Any advise would be helpful.

Thanks
kim xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Posting as I would be interesed to know the answer to this question too. I   this tx works for you.

Kay xxx


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello 
Just offering my experience if it's worthwhile! Was due to have FET with 2 "perfect" blasts last Aug~ got all psyched up etc then neither survived the thaw. Gutted. Just had another FET with 2 day 3 embies both survived and am on 2ww. Cons told us the reason blasts don't have such a high thaw rate is because they are not as robust due to them being a bit further developed/complex. Described it as freezing a grape to make a raisin then back to a grape again!! 
Good luck

PL x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi

I've had FET  x 2 with 2 blasts each time- they have all defrosted fine and I'm very much hoping my last one does too!! I haven't got preg but think that is a separate issue as tests revealed elevated immune responses, 

Our clinic uses vitrification which is a quicker freezing method and I think leads to better success rates on defrost, 

good luck

Livity


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies I have 5 blastos and 2 x 6 cell and 2 x 7 cell embies so hopefully something will survive!!! 

Kim xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Success rates are higher with blasts. we got bfp both times using blasts in fet, fresh cyckle, 2 x3 day embryos was a BFN


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks that's great to hear....will remain positive now I can see it works!!

Kim xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi.. 

I may be wrong, but I think there is more success with FET when the embryos are frozen at an early stage i.e day 1/2/3, thawed and then cultured onto blastocyst stage before transfer. As opposed to embryos that are already frozen at the blast stage, thawed and then transferred. As already said their structure is more complex than day 1/2/3 embryos. 

We had 5 frozen grade 1 & 2 blasts left after our first cycle and attempted 2 FETs, all survived the thaw and re-expanded but unfortunately it didn't work for us. But then I've always been a bit negative when it comes to FET so I'm not surprised that neither cycle worked. I think positivity plays a big part in all this, I truly believed that my last cycle would work, and it did! 

Keep positive girls!!


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Kim,

Just wanted to say hello as I'm in the same position as you.  My Dr is going to try blasts this time as the Day 3 embies just don't seem to want to stick.  He was quite frank and told me that "This is a way of weeding out the cr#p embryos". (!!!).

I'm hoping this will be emotionally better for us as I'd much rather the embryos that don't want to make it do so in the petrie dish, rather than inside me whilst I'm building up my hopes on the 2ww!

My understanding is that some clinics have more success than others on blastocyst transfers but when I was pushing my Dr for his success rates he said he couldn't give me any as he picks and chooses the ladies he offers it to (based on age, number and quality of fertilised eggs etc).

Perhaps we should feel complimented that we were one of 'the chosen ones'

Best of luck and keep us posted on how you go xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

~ MJP ~ said:


> Hi..
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think there is more success with FET when the embryos are frozen at an early stage i.e day 1/2/3, thawed and then cultured onto blastocyst stage before transfer. As opposed to embryos that are already frozen at the blast stage, thawed and then transferred. As already said their structure is more complex than day 1/2/3 embryos. Keep positive girls!!


Although the former was the procedure we followed, I am on a US donor egg/embryo forum and it is standard there for left over embryos to eb frozen at day 5/6... many of the women have had successful FETs... so don't give up hope.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

My frosties were frozen at day 1, they were defrosted and grown to day 3. Both implanted frosties took.... Having said that I also got a BFP with a blast from a fresh cycle. 

I honestly  think that if the environment is right for the embies then they will implant regardless as to what stage they are at before my fet I was convinced that only blasts would work... how wrong I was. 

Good luck with the decision xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a few to try my luck with.  Going for blasts first and others only of they don't survive.  My view is I have nothing to loose.  The best went in for the fresh cycles and they didn't stay so if these don't make it then they wouldn't have been good enough anyway!!!  If you know what i mean!!!  Kim xxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,  Interesting reading. I had 10 to freeze from my fresh cycle all at day 2. My fresh cycle failed, however i got pregnant every time on my FEt's sadly the first 2 ended in chemical pregnancies. Further tests found i was suffering with a blood clotting disorder and baby aspirin was added to the protocol.  I got pregnant and maintained the pregnancy and delivered twin boys at 38+2, they were the result of 2,2 day 4 cell embryo's who survived the thaw perfectly.

Kim, same as you my best 2 were put in on the fresh cycle, however your body goes through a lot more trauma on a fresh cycle so this can contribute to the failure. I found FET,s so much easier and wayyy less stressful. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I have 3 blasto and am about to hopefully do our first fet.  I am struggling to be optimistic about it as i know the success rate is a lot lower with a fet.  But saying that i am grateful that we have this opportunity as with our first cycle we had non to freeze.  I already feel a bit stressed about how many will survive the thew and how many to put back it.  This is the first time we have had the option of having 2 put back and i am really struggling to decide.  I think we will probably go with 2 as we have already had 2 fresh icsi cycles that have not worked, well one ending in a early miscarriage.  Would be happy with twins but very very worried about the higher risk of miscarriage and premature labor.  Its so so hard, as if we dont have enough to worry about anyway  .  Todays a bit of a struggle, nice sunny day and i just feel like sitting in watching tv!  Its hard when the whole world gets on with living and you feel like your life is ground hog day!!!!


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

I had 4 embryos frozen at 2 day old [clinic said they freeze better at this age] All 4 thawed great, including the last pair which had been frozen for 4 years. My clinic said they prefer to transfer embryos as quick as possible to the womb as they thrive better here than in the lab.


----------

